# Eircom Phone and BB price increases from April 15th



## flowerman (23 Jan 2015)

Just a quick heads up here with regards to Eircom and any members here who are with Eircom at the moment.


Eircom are ramping up their prices from April 15th this year.New customers and also customers with existing contracts will be hit for the new increased charges.

Broadband bundles are going up by 5 euro a month.

Certain phone call rate packages will be increased too.


And from June Eircom will remove SMS text alerts from all Eircom land lines,this will affect people with Eircom landlines connected to their alarm systems.






So it might be worth your while to start shopping around for the best deal now or haggle like mad with Eircom if you want to stay with them.


----------



## lowspender (23 Jan 2015)

Does this mean Phonewatch alarms cannot ring in to Phonewatch ?


----------



## flowerman (23 Jan 2015)

lowspender said:


> Does this mean Phonewatch alarms cannot ring in to Phonewatch ?



I dont know is the honest answer.Im not an Eircom customer anymore,I moved to UPC.


----------



## MrEarl (24 Jan 2015)

lowspender said:


> Does this mean Phonewatch alarms cannot ring in to Phonewatch ?



A very good question.

Now that Phonewatch are no longer owned by Eircom, Eircom would have no particular interest in ensuring their technology works ... well, unless they were to get well paid for providing the service.

It might be wise to put a call into Phonewatch, or better yet send them an email to clarify the situation.


----------



## lowspender (24 Jan 2015)

MrEarl said:


> A very good question.
> 
> Now that Phonewatch are no longer owned by Eircom, Eircom would have no particular interest in ensuring their technology works ... well, unless they were to get well paid for providing the service.
> 
> It might be wise to put a call into Phonewatch, or better yet send them an email to clarify the situation.



Thanks,I will do that.


----------



## lowspender (26 Jan 2015)

Checked with Phonewatch, their alarm monitoring is not affected.


----------



## cork (3 Feb 2015)

What would be a good value alternative to an Eircom Landline?


----------



## Leo (3 Feb 2015)

cork said:


> What would be a good value alternative to an Eircom Landline?



Depends on what your needs are. Can you elaborate?


----------



## The Bishop (20 Mar 2015)

Any recommendations for small sole trader with P/T Office - Phone & Broadband - calls to Irish & UK Landlines & Mobiles
The Broadband with Eircom can appear to be very slow at times - what is the average expected


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Mar 2015)

Look at local suppliers. I got sick of eircom with their terrible broadband speeds. I changed to wireless. I have a mini dish on my chimney and the speeds far exceed those of eircom (and I'm on the basic package).


----------

